# A Simple Apple Brown Sugar Rib Glaze - Recipe



## paulbbq (Jun 25, 2016)

Hey all,

First recipe post here, I hope you guys are going to dig this. I'm presenting you my super simple rib glaze that creates a beautiful shiny color on whatever you brush it on. 

Personally, I prepare the ribs dry style and brush on the glaze when there's approx. 1 hour of cooking time left. It's sweet, it has a deep brown sugar flavor and it'll impress your guests without a doubt.  It's great on pork but I think it goes good with chicken as well.

This recipe should be plenty customizable, just post your modifications (if any) and I'll probably check them out. 

*Apple Brown Sugar Rib Glaze*

2 cups Brown Sugar
1 cup Apple Juice
1/4 to 1/2 cup Cider Vinegar
Salt to taste
2 to 3 teaspoons of your favorite hotsauce

Jeff's Sauce, Sweet Baby Ray's or your favorite KC Style BBQ Sauce
1. Heat the liquid ingredients until they're boiling, then add the brown sugar and stir until it's all dissolved

2. Let it simmer for about ~15 minutes on low heat

    Beware: Your glaze thickens as it cools, so don't go overboard on the simmering!

3. Salt to taste, let the glaze cool down a bit and thicken more if preferred (should be around the consistency of your BBQ Sauce once cooled)

4. Mix with your sauce in a 1:1 ratio (or whatever you prefer, I just go with that ratio) and reheat to incorporate all the flavors

5. Heat up before brushing on your meat and let it set for around an hour. Maybe even put it on direct heat for a minute if you're being crazy

Now you have a simple, sweet rib glaze. Let me know what ya think of it.

*Paul*


----------

